# The Art Deco Skyscraper Thread



## tanklv

MDguy said:


> Two of my favorite examples are from New York State
> 
> Niagara Mohawk Building, Rochester, NY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forums.civfanatics.com/showthread.php?t=266023&page=2
> 
> General Electric Building, New York,NY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3197587049


The Niagara Mohawk Building is in SYRACUSE, New York, not Rochester.

How could you leave out the Times Square Building in Rochester?!!!


----------



## tanklv

Rand Building in Buffalo as it exists today










Rand Building in Buffalo as originally proposed in 1929


----------



## Union.SLO

tanklv said:


> How could you leave out the Times Square Building in Rochester?!!!


Awesome building, the top is a true masterpiece..:cheers2:









source.


----------



## Evil78

*Bucharest, Telephone Palace*


----------



## Evil78

*Bucharest, Union Building*


----------



## MDguy

tanklv said:


> The Niagara Mohawk Building is in SYRACUSE, New York, not Rochester.
> 
> How could you leave out the Times Square Building in Rochester?!!!


Okay, okay calm down. They are very similar cities that are very close. My bad.

The Times Square Building's top is pretty cool up close, but I don't particularly love it.


----------



## tanklv

MDguy said:


> Okay, okay calm down. They are very similar cities that are very close. My bad.
> 
> The Times Square Building's top is pretty cool up close, but I don't particularly love it.


Not similar nor close at all...

But, hey, I'm correcting a mistake - not emotional at all. Looks like YOU need to do a little chilling...


----------



## isaidso

Another massive Art Deco skyscraper that was never completed was Eaton's College Park in Toronto. The stock market crash in 1929 halted construction with only 1 corner of the structure completed. It would have been the world's largest office complex.

You can see the 1 corner that was completed in the 2nd photo. College Park would have taken up the entire red outlined square.


















(City of Toronto Archives.)


----------



## Luli Pop

this is art:


----------



## shtoopid

thun said:


> *The Art Déco-skyscraper capital of the world is probably Havana*, they have quite a lot of them along the Malecón.
> Unfortunately, I don't have any good pics atm.
> But don't mind posting more pics. I like the style quite a lot. :yes:


i don't know about all that, but it's a beautiful city


----------



## @b1

I wonder if there is a fusion between artistic art deco and simple minimalism or boxy modernism architecture .You can post the sample buildings if you have.


----------



## Galro

@b1 said:


> I wonder if there is a fusion between artistic art deco and simple minimalism or boxy modernism architecture .You can post the sample buildings if you have.


It's worth nothing that I'm not the most familiar person with art deco, but I think this restaurant here in Oslo have some resembles to art deco in it. Especially around the entrance. It's from 1929.


----------



## roballan

The Mexico City Sears Building, the offical name's La Nacional Building (SEARS because of the store) This was one of the first "skyscrapers" in Mexico City


----------



## elculo

One from Frankfurt, built in 2001:










Source: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Main_Plaza


----------



## woozoo

Luli Pop said:


> this is art:


Wow f**k that's amazing. Do the red bricks amongst the sandstone indicate the building was hand laid?


----------



## Galro

woozoo said:


> Wow f**k that's amazing. Do the red bricks amongst the sandstone indicate the building was hand laid?


Aren't all bricks buildings laid by hand?


----------



## Chad

Surprisingly no one mentioned The Carbon&Carbide in Chicago. It's another true masterpiece!


----------



## _VeNeT_

woozoo said:


> Wow f**k that's amazing. Do the red bricks amongst the sandstone indicate the building was hand laid?


No, I'm pretty sure it was foot layed.


----------



## Assemblage23

Chad said:


> Surprisingly no one mentioned The Carbon&Carbide in Chicago. It's another true masterpiece!


The best thing about this building is, that one can actually sleep in it. I've stayed in it and it was an unforgettable experience.


----------



## Wunderknabe

Galro said:


> Aren't all bricks buildings laid by hand?


No.

You can prefabricate brickwalls.


----------



## Jasse James

Hoover Dam










http://club.foto.ru/classics/photo/1673/


----------



## Jasse James

Hoover Dam










http://club.foto.ru/classics/photo/1673/


----------



## Wunderknabe

Thats indeed a fine art-deco skyscraper!

And so its worth posting it twice. For sure.


----------



## elculo

does cellulite count as ornaments?


----------



## 540_804

Galro said:


> Aren't all bricks buildings laid by hand?


There are a few buildings going up in my city that have prefabricated brick walls...

I would assume that, because of its age, this was hand laid.


----------



## cornel001

I cant see any dam.


----------



## jmfgarcia

*El Moro - México City*
Designed in Streamline style


















Today (After restauration works)









And...

Actually, this is not a Skyscraper, but is a nice Art-Deco sample.


----------



## aleochi

The biggest example in Rio de Janeiro, the 'Central do Brasil' Station, with its famous clock:


----------



## lkiller123

There's one fairly tall (130m) building located at the Bund in Shanghai.

It is called Guangming Building and features a very nice Art Deco roof, similar to the Chrysler Building.


Shanghai | The Bund, Guang-ming Building by lkiller123, on Flickr


Shanghai | Bund Panorama by lkiller123, on Flickr


----------



## kalabaw

From Manila, Philippines

Metropolitan Theatre


















It's a shame this gem has been in a state of disrepair for a long period of time. I heard it has been refurbished and reopened last year.


----------



## kalabaw

More from Manila

What used to be the Jai-Alai Building in Manila. Now a vacant lot... The local government demolished it to give way to the Manila Justice Building which until now hasn't been built.









Far Eastern University









There used to be lots of Art-Deco buildings in Manila but most of them have been demolished to give way to plain boxes due to people's lack of appreciation for culture, heritage and arts. Sad, but true.


----------



## desertpunk

*Houston City Hall*


Houston City Hall by Jujutacular, on Flickr


Houston City Hall by quadrant6ix, on Flickr

*North Dakota State Capitol, Bismarck*


North Dakota State Capitol - Bismarck, North Dakota by BismarckPride.com, on Flickr


North Dakota State Capitol - Bismarck, North Dakota by BismarckPride.com, on Flickr

*Nebraska State Capitol, Lincoln*


State Capitol, Lincoln, NE by outcast831, on Flickr


State Capitol, Lincoln, Nebraska (NE) by bobindrums, on Flickr

*Louisiana State Capitol, Baton Rouge*


Louisiana State Capitol, Baton Rouge by Donovan Payton, on Flickr


Louisiana State Capitol - Statue by Monceau, on Flickr


----------



## desertpunk

*20 Exchange Place, New York*


Stone and William Street, Manhattan. by New York Public Library, on Flickr

*20 Exchange Place, New York*

20 Exchange Place was constructed in 1931 as the City Bank Farmers Trust Building. At that time the building was the 4th tallest building in the world and it remained among the top ten tallest buildings in New York until 1970. The building was designed by the architectural firm of Cross and Cross. In 1996, the building was designated a City Landmark by the New York City Landmarks Preservation Commission. Upon completion 20 Exchange Place will be converted into Downtown's finest luxury rental apartments, making it one of Lower Manhattan's tallest residential buildings to date



20 Exchange Place redux by epicharmus, on Flickr


20 Exchange Place redux by epicharmus, on Flickr


20 Exchange Place by Bisonwerks, on Flickr


IMG-2677-3R-1 by D E Russell, on Flickr


IMG-2681-2R-1 by D E Russell, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/cayl/


----------



## Uaarkson

Jasse James said:


> Hoover Dam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://club.foto.ru/classics/photo/1673/


Hoover _damn!_


----------



## tim1807

It is good that the metropolitan life north tower is never build, because it would ruined the skyline of New York.


----------



## Union.SLO

*Nebotičnik* in Ljubljana (Slovenia), built in 1928-1933. With its 70 m it was upon complection the tallest building in the Kingdom of Yugoslavia, and the 9th tallest highrise in Europe. Design is mixture of Art Deco and Neoclassical styles. :cheers:


----------



## mmystc

ShangHai


----------



## Galro

Folketheateret, Oslo. Used to house the national opera before the new one was completed in 2008. Drawn in 1929 but was not completed until 1935 due to protests and arguing about the location and the funding of the building. Consider to be a good piece of Nordic Art Deco (although I'm not sure there are any other Nordic Art Deco buildings to compete with :lol and hated by many due to it resembling Soviet architecture of the time. 










The shitty looking building on the right is soon to be replaced with a more pleasant looking structure.


The passageway that leads you through the building: 

Folketeateret by Anna In NY, on Flickr


Where the passageway hits the street on the other side of the quarter:


----------



## Wunderknabe

I love this thread. God bless the past architects for all those art deco buildings 

I think art deco is all about structure, regularity but also individuality and beauty. Most are timeless designs and that is why so much people love it. Including me.


----------



## Face81

Dubai's modern take on this style......

Al Kazim Towers



















The Tower





































Al Yaqoub Tower




























Latifa Tower



















Churchill Residency


----------



## erbse

And for a last. The geil *General Electric Building*, Manhattan, NYC.

The crown of Art Déco:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/dznphreak/3248461951/in/photostream/

Electric power!








http://www.flickr.com/photos/plog/4512838036/in/photostream/

In its whole beautiful slender appearance. Ja, I'm in love.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/blindeye01/4307060415/in/photostream/


----------



## desertpunk

500 Fifth Ave. NYC











Proud Guardian - Orgulloso Guardián - 7 by rafachapa, on Flickr


500 Fifth Ave (my office) by jrctct, on Flickr


500 Fifth Ave (my office) by jrctct, on Flickr


----------



## erbse

^ Again, beautiful details. But I'm not too fond of the Art Déco highrises that don't offer much more than this and a slender, well-proportioned appearance with setbacks. Besides, the greyish color doesn't make a too lively impression.

For a contrast: One of my favorites, the red bricks *David Stott Building* in Detroit. Constructed in 1929, as part of the Capitol Park Historic District.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/decojim/179489833/

The top of the Stott.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/stormdog42/4949749693/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/decojim/3999653181/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/eridony/3239909486/

Lookthrough.








http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:DavidStottsitsamongDetroittowers.jpg


----------



## erbse

More of the David Stott Building in Detroit.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3977873636/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/yrvelouria/2641966133/

A LEGO model of the Stott Building.








http://www.flickr.com/photos/decojim/475081980/in/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/neildnoland/5795542072/

As seen from Washington Boulevard.








http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Detroit_Washington_Blvd.jpg









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kaychanski/4141623287/


----------



## JmB & Co.

Rizzato said:


> The more I see of Dubai the more i realize that Ive never seen such a collection of Post Modern architecture. All of the white lines/ stripes are disturbing. I like the height and variation though.


I love Post Modern arquitecture, but I can't find a building with good taste in Dubai. They just are too Kitsch.


----------



## Wunderknabe

So much beauty in the art deco skyscrapers. On the page I like the General Electric Building the most. Awesome peace of art.


----------



## Langur

Another one that I can't believe hasn't been posted yet is the American International Building (I call it the Batman tower). Like Chrysler and ESB, it's a perfect art deco rocket:










A miniature impression of the building is incorporated above its own entrance. The miniature impression contains its own miniature impression:










The source for both images is Wikimedia commons.


----------



## erbse

^ Yeah, I love it too. But again, greyish limestone... I wish they would have gone for silver-shaded bricks like they used at Chrysler Building or red, yellow, black bricks (Carbide and Carbon Building!) more often.


By the by, another round to defend Art Déco and classic skyscraper architecture: 

*Vote for the Empire State Building!*









http://xl.skyscrapercity.com/?page=oneonone&otherday=20110705


----------



## Sweet Zombie Jesus

voted for that as well as the Chrysler  these buildings are pure "skyscraper", all soaring ambition. The contomporary postmodern plastic and glass value-engineered shambles are "high-rise". Just tall, but they'll never capture my imagination.

For what it's worth, the closest we have to deco "skyscrapers" in Glasgow:

Beresford Hotel - 1938 (now apartments)








Glasgowphotoman

Commercial Bank - 1930








(my own photograph)

Former warehouse buildings - various dates (now residential/offce)








hollowhorn









acanthus42


----------



## Dunzdeck

Sweet Zombie Jesus said:


> voted for that as well as the Chrysler  these buildings are pure "skyscraper", all soaring ambition. The contomporary postmodern plastic and glass value-engineered shambles are "high-rise". Just tall, but they'll never capture my imagination.


Very, very well said. I hope you don't mind that I just made this my facebook status! :cheers:


----------



## Sweet Zombie Jesus

Go for it.


----------



## desertpunk

*Standard Life Building Jackson Mississippi*


Standard Life Building Sign by Mod Betty / RetroRoadmap.com, on Flickr


Standard Life Masonary Detail Jackson MS by misterj1, on Flickr


Standard Life Building, Jackson, MS by gatesofmemphis, on Flickr


----------



## erbse

Awesome, awesome, awesome :applause:

The top is pretty unique. Any interiors?


----------



## desertpunk

^^

Yeah, check it out: 


Standard Life Building: Jackson, Miss. by onasill, on Flickr


Standard Life Building: Jackson, Miss. by onasill, on Flickr


Standard Life Building: Jackson, Miss. by onasill, on Flickr


Standard Life Building: Jackson, Miss. by onasill, on Flickr


Standard Life Building: Jackson, Miss. by onasill, on Flickr


Standard Life Building: Jackson, Miss. by onasill, on Flickr


Standard Life Building: Jackson, Miss. by onasill, on Flickr


Standard Life Building by forestelf_2000, on Flickr


----------



## guy4versa4

art deco is bad taste..its old and ugly..its only appears beatiful at 80',,for today and future..is very out to date


----------



## Botswana

guy4versa4 said:


> art deco is bad taste..its old and ugly..its only appears beatiful at 80',,for today and future..is very out to date


Did you take your pills today? :nuts: Please think before posting such idiocy again.


----------



## erbse

^ Agreed. If something is of astonishingly great taste, it's Art Déco. It pleases the taste of both classicists and modernists. That's why expressionism, Art Déco and the likes actually should be the dominant styles for buildings today.


Desertpunk: Thank you! Those interiors are really flashy, love them. Didn't really expect so much color on the inside.


----------



## desertpunk

*More Niagara Mohawk:*











Niagara Mohawk building by irooshka, on Flickr


NiMo Power by irooshka, on Flickr


Niagara Mohawk building by irooshka, on Flickr


----------



## Mike____

^^that's gorgeous!


----------



## erbse

Pure architectural porn. :drool:


----------



## erbse

El_Greco said:


> Its more Expressionism (Chilehaus Hamburg) than Art-Deco, though.


You're right here. But I think they are very closely related, both could even be seen as some variation of each other.
In the end, you can't always distinctively separate individual styles.

In another way, expressionism could be seen as the German way of Art Deco.

An example for German Brick Expressionism - and in that way a German "Art deco highrise" (finished in 1928): 

*Anzeiger-Hochhaus* in Hannover, Lower Saxony








flickr









http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Anzeiger_Dämmerung.jpg









http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Datei:Anzeiger_Hochhaus_Hannover_Nacht_3.jpg









flickr









flickr









Wiki


----------



## desertpunk

Camden City Hall
Camden NJ


City Hall, Camden, New Jersey by shixun, on Flickr

*Built in 1931, this Art Deco building with its famed clocktower serves both as the Camden City Hall as well as the Camden NJ County Courthouse. Recent demolitions nearby hsve revealed the main entrance for the first time since its construction.*


Now THAT is a Door by Harpo42, on Flickr


Camden City Hall by Harpo42, on Flickr


Camden, New Jersey City Hall by Jersey Shooter, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Cloud92

wow that city hall really reminds me of the university of texas clock tower


----------



## WTCNewYork

One of my favorite Art Deco highrises, the Barclay Vesey building in New York City. Image credit goes to www.wikipedia.org


----------



## El_Greco

erbse said:


> But I think they are very closely related


I think not ; Art-Deco is more flamboyant and dependent on heavy decoration while Expressionism is quite severe and on the "form follows function" path.


----------



## i_am_hydrogen

Lesser-known Motor Club Building in Chicago








http://featuresblogs.chicagotribune...deco-elegance-meets-marketplace-reality-.html


----------



## erbse

Greco, didn't you check my example? The Anzeiger-Hochhaus in Hanover would easily be considered an Art Déco building if built in the United States.


----------



## LoKeY

WTCNewYork said:


> One of my favorite Art Deco highrises, the Barclay Vesey building in New York City.


Also, the first ever art deco skyscraper, if i'm not mistaken.


Different variations of the Chrysler. Glad it evolved in the latter one at the end.








http://graphics8.nytimes.com/images/2005/05/26/garden/26creator1_lg.jpg


----------



## Spookvlieger

Final version=Best version

+ All cities need to have Art deco skylines.
NYC skyline was *better* 80 years ago!









http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3211/3109783051_7272877228.jpg









http://24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ld8n4xTXSF1qztq6to1_500.jpg


----------



## brazilteen

*Altino arantes building-SÃO PAULO-Brazil*


São Paulo- Banespa(Edifício Altino Arantes) por LUIZ: São Paulo's Eyes, no Flickr


Ed. Altino Arantes por WILSON FRANÇA, no Flickr


----------



## brazilteen

*Banco de São Paulo-São Paulo Brazil*


Banco De São Paulo por Marcelo K, no Flickr


----------



## El_Greco

erbse said:


> Greco, didn't you check my example? The Anzeiger-Hochhaus in Hanover would easily be considered an Art Déco building if built in the United States.


I did and while it does have certain Art-Deco features, I still think Art-Deco and Expressionism are different architectural styles. I much prefer Expressionism btw.


----------



## 6y 4 ever

There is a lot of art deco in Casablanca city but very few of them are skyscrapers like this one : 

*Immeuble Liberté* aka: "Le 17 étages" :


----------



## germantower

^^ That definately isnt art deco at all mate.


----------



## 6y 4 ever

^^ The building was created in 1951 by architect "Léonard Morandi", now it's classified as an Art Deco Heritage monument in Casablanca
ps:it doesn't have to be an American style Art Deco to be an Art deco


----------



## ArtNouveauFan

brazilteen said:


> *Banco de São Paulo-São Paulo Brazil*
> 
> 
> Banco De São Paulo por Marcelo K, no Flickr


Wow! Perfect! :cheers:


----------



## Illithid Dude

Let's get some Los Angeles love in here. 

The first one is Bullocks Wilshire. Fun Fact! This was the first department store in the world to have vallet parking. 










Eastern Columbia Building 



















Sun Reality Building 










All from the website L.A. Places.


----------



## erbse

I wondered why there's quite a number of this green cladded historical buildings in LA. Is it some sort of tiles only produced there? Or a special kind of limestone? Would be interesting to know as it seems to be a regional specification.



6y 4 ever said:


> The building was created in 1951 by architect "Léonard Morandi", now it's classified as an Art Deco Heritage monument in Casablanca


I'd rather call it a streamline modern building, by the looks of it.


----------



## Illithid Dude

erbse said:


> I wondered why there's quite a number of this green cladded historical buildings in LA. Is it some sort of tiles only produced there? Or a special kind of limestone? Would be interesting to know as it seems to be a regional specification.


I have no idea why. I would assume that, because it costs more to build taller buildings (obviously), the taller art deco skyscrapers in New York and Chicago would have less money to spend on more frivolous things like cladding material, and used something cheaper like brick or limestone. In Los Angeles, as the buildings were shorter due to a height restriction, more money was available to spend on cladding. Just a guess.


----------



## Brizer

Re _*Immeuble Liberté*_: it definitely is _Art Deco _if rather late in the day. It's a sub-style, sometimes known as _"Ocean Liner" Art Deco_. There are examples in the US, UK and Australia. It is more common in houses and small apartment buildings and appeared more in the 1930s.


----------



## ArrHo

keep 'em coming, i watched Captain America on saturday and it shows 1940's NYC awesome i love it so much i don't think any city will ever be as good looking as 1940's NYC


----------



## garum0

Wonderful thread! I'm a big fan of Art Deco skyscrapers too kay:


----------



## Manila-X

ArrHo said:


> keep 'em coming, i watched Captain America on saturday and it shows 1940's NYC awesome i love it so much i don't think any city will ever be as good looking as 1940's NYC


That is because New York is *only* the true skyscraper city of that decade, not even Chicago comes close.


----------



## Manila-X

Illithid Dude said:


> Let's get some Los Angeles love in here.
> 
> The first one is Bullocks Wilshire. Fun Fact! This was the first department store in the world to have vallet parking.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eastern Columbia Building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sun Reality Building
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All from the website L.A. Places.


Bullocks Wilshire used to be a plus department store of that decade.

As for the other Art Deco scrapers, good thing some of them have been converted to lofts instead of being left abandoned.


----------



## desertpunk

The Bassett Tower
El Paso TX


Bassett Tower by fiera121, on Flickr

*The O. T. Bassett Tower is an Art Deco skyscraper located at 303 Texas Avenue in Downtown El Paso, Texas. It was built by Charles N. Bassett, who named it in honor of his father. The tower was designed by Trost & Trost and completed in 1930, making it one of Henry Trost's last commissions. It was briefly the tallest building in the city but was surpassed later the same year by the Hilton Hotel. The Bassett Tower is 196 feet (60 m) tall and has 15 stories, with setbacks at the tenth and thirteenth floors. It is faced with tan brick veneer and adorned with stone and terra cotta decorative elements, including a sculpted face over the main entrance which is believed to be that of Trost himself. The building is listed in the National Register of Historic Places.*


Bassett Tower by fiera121, on Flickr


The O.T. Bassett Tower by exedy, on Flickr


Bassett Tower, Lobby Ceiling Detail by KentV999, on Flickr


El Paso, TX O.T. Bassett Tower by army.arch, on Flickr


The O.T. Bassett Tower by exedy, on Flickr


The O.T. Bassett Tower by exedy, on Flickr


Bassett Tower, Entry Detail by KentV999, on Flickr


----------



## anakngpasig

most of Manila's art-deco buildings had already been demolished or had been destroyed during WW2 but we do have recently-built ones in the art-deco style:

*The Shang Grand*








http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2364/2312809922_c6a810bca4_b.jpg









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1279/579438119_44890a72ef_z.jpg?zz=1









http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1352/579519885_6c9c866d4b_z.jpg?zz=1









http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g138/jafhoy3/IMG_0121copy.jpg

*Enterprise Center*








http://c0056906.cdn2.cloudfiles.rackspacecloud.com/214570.jpg









http://assets.regus.com/images/179/businesscentre/1_454x340.jpg









http://www.wongtung.com









http://www.wongtung.com









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/9/17147859_b0a26c2691.jpg


----------



## @b1

Art deco hotels in Indonesia

Savoy Homann Hotel
Bandung, Indonesia

1940's










Now


----------



## Soteropolis1

SALVADOR OF BAHIA, BRAZIL

1. PUBLIC ASCENSOR LACERDA (1930) - 72 m high


Elevador Lacerda 2 por Caetano Lacerda, no Flickr


Elevador Lacerda-Salvador-Brazil Photo por SouthAmerica.travel, no Flickr

2. OCEANIA BUILDING (1939)


Edificio Oceania por mauriciomusikal, no Flickr


----------



## JmB & Co.

anakngpasig said:


> most of Manila's art-deco buildings had already been demolished or had been destroyed during WW2 but we do have recently-built ones in the art-deco style:


That's not Deco, it's Postmodernism.


----------



## el palmesano

In Montevideo, *Uruguay* there are a lot of art Deco Buildings.

Some examples:

Palacio Diaz
Architects Gonzalo Vazquez and Rafael Ruano Barriere, opened its doors in 1929.

before









nowadays under restoration
pictures by tatito forumer


















As you can see the stores have destroyed the entrance









it is the thread:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=561111&highlight=palacio+d%EDaz&page=27


----------



## sweet-d

those are some cool buildings in Uruguay


----------



## el palmesano

Palacio Rinaldi - Plaza Independencia - Montevideo, Uruguay

Located at 18 de Julio 839, completed in, 1929; Architects: Alberto Isola & Guillermo Armas.


----------



## el palmesano

sweet-d said:


> those are some cool buildings in Uruguay


thanks


----------



## el palmesano

The Palace Tapie (corner of Constituent and Santiago de Chile), compared to City Hall is a beautiful example of art deco with rational elements of Montevideo. It was built in 1934 by Vazquez Arq.Francisco Echeveste.












Parlanchín said:


> El Palacio Tapié de Constituyente y Santiago de Chile, frente al Palacio Municipal es un hermoso exponente del art decó montevideano con elementos racionalistas. Fue construído en 1934 por el Arq.Francisco Vázquez Echeveste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> La cúpula del Tapié es simplemente genial.


----------



## pabloagus

Soteropolis1 said:


> SALVADOR OF BAHIA, BRAZIL
> 2. OCEANIA BUILDING (1939)
> 
> 
> Edificio Oceania por mauriciomusikal, no Flickr


Oh My God, look at this streamline building!! this is amazing :drool:


----------



## George BIZ

hello everybody. for me the most beautiful it's by far Chrysler Building. I really fall in love with this building!! if someone has more pictures with the interior of it, please post it. I made 2 photos in the lobby. ESB is the 2nd for me. 



























I like also from baltimore the bank of america building. 












I made this last 2 pictures inside Macy's. Can we consider that the inside is Art Deco? tnx....


----------



## erbse

So awesome! :applause:

Special thanks for those interiors of Baltimore's BoA, I had no idea about the beauty inside there! Fantastic. It's a department store, obviously? Just one floor or even more?


----------



## George BIZ

the interiors are from Macy's in NY, not in baltimore..... i don't have photos from inside baltimore's boa...... i don't know macy's in ny how many floors has exactly...


----------



## Assemblage23

I'm sorry, but this thread deserves not to be forgotten in the past.


----------



## desertpunk

The Carlyle Hotel *New York*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dickjohnson/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dickjohnson/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/dickjohnson/

*The Carlyle Hotel*

Named for British essayist Thomas Carlyle, the 35-story hotel, designed by the architectural firm of Bien & Prince, was completed in 1930. Moses Ginsberg, a millionaire construction magnate, built the Carlyle Hotel.

A newspaper account of the time described the design as a "diversified setback style," which provides private terraces for some guest rooms and suites. The Carlyle dominates the Upper East Side skyline over which it presides.

The Carlyle was planned as a hotel and as a group of individual residences, some large, other small assembled under one roof. Bien & Prince also designed the apartment house 140 E. 40 St. 

The strong Art Deco influence, introduced by the hotel's first decorator Dorothy Draper, has been maintained, from the black and white marbled lobby to Art Deco motifs of the hotel's specialty suites. In 2002, interior designer Thierry Despont restored Bemelmans Bar and the Lobby while the Café Carlyle, restored by Scott Salvator, and the Banquet Space, were renovated by Matthew White and Frank Webb, in 2007.

According to Wikipedia the hotel went into receivership in 1931 and was sold to the Lyleson Corporation in 1932. In 1948, the Carlyle was purchased by New York businessman Robert Whittle Downing who began to transform it from a respectable address to a "downright fashionable" one, frequented by elegant Europeans.

President John F. Kennedy owned an apartment on the 34th floor for ten years. The hotel's Café Carlyle hosted jazz performer Bobby Short from 1968-2004 and Woody Allen and his jazz band have played regularly.










http://www.flickr.com/photos/dickjohnson/


----------



## Bangroma-sky

*Atlantic Huis, Rotterdam* 


Build: 1928
Architect: Buskens










(Topaas)









(postHUMANproject)

_image hosted on *flickr*_








(Topaas)

Entree








(wolkenbestormer)









(postHUMANproject)









(postHUMANproject)


----------



## Bangroma-sky

and some more..


11-09:

1.
_image hosted on *[URL="http://www.flickr.com/"]flickr*_







[/URL]

2.
_image hosted on *[URL="http://www.flickr.com/"]flickr*_







[/URL]

3. 
_image hosted on *[URL="http://www.flickr.com/"]flickr*_







[/URL]

4.De entreehal
_image hosted on *[URL="http://www.flickr.com/"]flickr*_







[/URL]

5.
_image hosted on *[URL="http://www.flickr.com/"]flickr*_







[/URL]

6. 
_image hosted on *[URL="http://www.flickr.com/"]flickr*_







[/URL]

7. Kantoren op de eerste verdieping
_image hosted on *[URL="http://www.flickr.com/"]flickr*_







[/URL]










_image hosted on *[URL="http://www.flickr.com/"]flickr*_







[/URL]

6.
_image hosted on *[URL="http://www.flickr.com/"]flickr*_







[/URL]


----------



## erbse

^ Nice. But such buildings should be posted there: *Art Deco Structures *


----------



## Taller Better

erbse said:


> Still the King of them all! :master:


+1


----------



## Bangroma-sky

erbse said:


> ^ Nice. But such buildings should be posted there: *Art Deco Structures *


The one from Rotterdam ok, but the one from Bangkok is 157 meters high. :cheers:


----------



## erbse

Sure, I'm talking about the Rotterdam building.


----------



## Highcliff

can AT&T corporate center be considered art deco?


D-Mac said:


>


how about lacerda elevator in salvador, brazil?








http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ficheiro:Elevador_Lacerda.jpg


----------



## Brizer

AT&T Chicago is 'Post Modern', 1980s-90s, with Art Deco features. Post Modern used features from past styles in new buildings of the period, including Baroque, Gothic, Renaissance, Romaneque and Art Deco especially and often combining two or more styles within the one building.
AT&T, now Sony, New York, is a 'classic' example of Post Modernism.


----------



## Highcliff

^^^^
thank you for your explanation
can us bank tower be also considered post modern?


D-Mac said:


>


----------



## ThatOneGuy

So many 'postmodern' buildings lack the grace and beauty of 30s art deco completely. Some have a bad mix of concrete and glass facades and they look so cheap and tasteless.
There are very few postmodern buildings that can successfully imitate art deco in a good way.

I would consider the US bank tower 'postmodern' but not 'neo-art deco.'


----------



## Brizer

Sorry, but US Bank looks like poor design more than anything to me: Late C.20th. as much as anything though as you suspect, it does seem to have aimed for some Art Deco-esque features, especially the top section.


----------



## ChiSkyline

*Mather Tower - Chicago*


Mather Tower and Crescent Moon by josefrancisco.salgado, on Flickr

*Tribune Tower - Chicago*

Tribune Tower, Chicago by Paul McClure DC, on Flickr

*Wrigley Building - Chicago*

Wrigley Building and Trump Tower by Frank Kehren, on Flickr


*Chrysler Building - NYC*

Chrysler Building by Tobias Neubert Photography, on Flickr

*Empire State Building - NYC*


Empire State by jlbuk, on Flickr


----------



## Paper Ninja

*LeVeque Tower ,Columbus, Ohio*









http://www.tysto.com/articles05/q4/columbus.shtml
















http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LeVeque_Tower


----------



## Dapperheid Tower

*BERKS COUNTY COURTHOUSE *


----------



## Taller Better

Don't forget to tell us which cities these towers are in, folks! Thanks.


----------



## WeimieLvr

A couple from Atlanta...

William-Oliver Building








http://www.flickr.com/photos/toddevans/207609660/sizes/z/in/photostream/

Atlanta City Hall








http://www.flickr.com/photos/artefaqscorporation/3123321632/sizes/z/in/photostream/

W.W. Orr Building








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3323624326/sizes/m/in/photostream/

Southern Bell Building








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4040776422/sizes/m/in/photostream/


----------



## Highcliff

one example in chicago


james2390 said:


> Chicago Board of Trade - Chicago
> 1930
> 44 floors
> 184 meters to spire
> 174 meters to roof


one example in são paulo
banespa tower


FAAN said:


>


----------



## L.A.F.2.

Some major Art Deco buildings from Atlanta.

BOA Plaza is more postmodern in its glass and crown, but the sloping pyramid shape is most definitely art deco, and it is considered art deco.

1. Bank of America Plaza, 1,040 feet, 1992.​






​

The Bank of America Plaza has quite a few records regarding its height. It is the tallest building in Atlanta and Georgia, the South, any U.S. state capital, and in the entire Western hemisphere outside New York and Chicago. It was the last building constructed in the U.S. made to be one of the world's ten tallest buildings until the Trump International Hotel, Chicago, was completed in 2009. It has 55 floors and a roof height of 933 feet. Its exterior and crown are both brown and a lustrous garnet. The crown is topped with a 90 foot spire made of 23 karat gold leaf, totalling a height of 1,023 feet, a massive Art Déco skyscraper. Its construction was completed in 1992 in a mere 14 months for $150,000,000, just beating its Downtown competition, the Suntrust Plaza, for Atlanta's tallest. It sits right in between Downtown and Midtown with the AT&T Midtown Center. The top of this building can be seen from almost anywhere in the city, especially at night (when the crown is glowing), as it brings Downtown and Midtown closer together. 

These next three are most definitely art deco though.

3. One Atlantic Center, 820 feet, 1987.​







​
One Atlantic Center is the third tallest building in Atlanta, but it was the tallest in Atlanta from 1987-1992. In the heart of Midtown, this Neo Gothic masterpiece rises 820 feet into the air. It has a plain frame and the crown is tyical in form with the exception of each corner being shaved off to make room for 4 smaller sides to its green pyramid. It is topped off with what resembles a golden bell tower. At night, rose colored lights illuminate the crown. It is 50 floors high and was a lone giant for a few years. It started the Midtown skyscraper boom that is having a second surge right now. 

4. 191 Peachtree Tower, 770 feet, 1990.​








191 Peachtree Tower contains two tall concrete rectangular frames joined by a smaller connector. Atop these two towers are what resemble Greek temples. Each have 12 columns, and atop the corner columns are four large spheres. It has an older, traditional Art Déco appearance that contrasts with the Post Modern look of most Downtown skyscrapers. It has 50 floors of office space and is entered through a 102 foot, 7 story atrium at street level. At night, the tops of the tower are a glowing yellow and very noticeable. It can be seen from many parts of the city soaring behind the foreground.​ 
11. Four Seasons Hotel, 609 feet, 1992.















Four Seasons Hotel, Atlanta, is a 53 story, 609 foot skyscraper in Atlanta. It was erected in 1992 and lies in Midtown. It is an example of neoclassical architecture because of the many continuums alongside its facades, creating dramatic right angles. Its walls are a brown marble granite and are topped by a green cupola resembling a rectangular pyramid . At night the sides of the building are aglow with orange lights.​


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I think I actually prefer neo-gothic over neo-art deco.


----------



## WeimieLvr

L.A.F.2. said:


> Some major Art Deco buildings from Atlanta.


Those are not true art deco buildings. I'm certainly no expert, but I believe the buildings I posted a few posts back are some of Atlanta's finest art deco towers.


----------



## L.A.F.2.

^^ Even though they weren't built pre-WWII doesn't mean they aren't art deco. If I showed someone who knows nothing about skyscrapers these against genuine New York art deco, they wouldn't know the difference. I was just showing some large buildings of the style that are being built still. Neo is just the prefix you add to the beginning of the style it is replicating at a later time.


----------



## WeimieLvr

L.A.F.2. said:


> ^^ Even though they weren't built pre-WWII doesn't mean they aren't art deco. If I showed someone who knows nothing about skyscrapers these against genuine New York art deco, they wouldn't know the difference. I was just showing some large buildings of the style that are being built still. Neo is just the prefix you add to the beginning of the style it is replicating at a later time.


Actually I believe each building you referenced is considered postmodern, not art deco. There is a difference. I'm sure most people wouldn't recognize the difference, but probably most people on a site like this would.


----------



## Brizer

Sorry, L.A.F.2. but those buildings are definitely Post Modern even though their style is a revival of Art Deco features, which is typical of Post Modernism, a revivalist style which pinched bits and pieces of past styles and stitched them into a new version, a practice that was sometimes successful, but more often than not was pretty awful if not downright vulgar visually and aesthetically (or esthetically in US). 
The dates, 1990, etc., give it away if nothing else. 

The last genuine Art Deco building in the world to be built is the former Maritime Services Board Building, now the MCA (Museum of Contemporary Art) in Sydney (Australia). It was designed in the late 1930s but due to WW2 its construction was delayed so it wasn't completed until some years later.


----------



## Paper Ninja

*John McCormack Courthouse, Boston MA*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/masnyc/5060631551/








http://decoarchitecture.tumblr.com/post/18579977223/john-w-mccormack-u-s-post-office-and-courthouse








http://www.flickr.com/photos/aniko_attila/5632794629/


----------



## Brizer

Paper Ninja: that is a Good One! Suggest you give basic details with pics such as architect and date if known, for odd bods like me who like to know and who can put them on the To Do list. I missed this one when I was in Boston some years ago, how I do not know!
***
Just realised that Art Deco also borrowed features and motifs from earlier styles such as Gothic, Egyptian, Roman, etc, but integrated them more successfully on the whole into a new style, so it too, is eclectic as is Post Modern and most C.19th architecture.

That isn't to say that some Post Modern buildings are not extremely successful as architecture: PPG in Pittsburg, AT&T/Sony in NY, General Foods HQ, Rye, NY, for example.


----------



## johnybarkerr

According to me, i only posted a few, the first was my personal top 5, the second was a selection from countries that arent the USA, but that building is great and i agree Detroit has some great art deco buildings i'd go with New York as the capital IMO


----------



## Galro

Seems like some think every old skyscraper is in Art Deco style. :weird:

These buildings (from the previous page) aren't Art Deco. They are neo-geothic.


----------



## Brizer

Sorry, but they are Art Deco. As I pointed out just a post or two back, Art Deco was eclectic but managed, largely, to integrate various past styles into a new style. 

It's not odd at all that every old skyscraper is Art Deco because the skyscraper was not developed until the late C.19th. - see Chicago School - and most of the first crop of skyscrapers wasn't built until the early C.20th. especially in the boom years of the 1920s when the Art Deco style was dominant in Europe, US & other Western countries with a few examples in Asia and Africa. The 1929 Wall Street Crash didn't suddenly stop construction and some continued to be built into the early 1930s, e.g., Chrysler & Empire State, as they were already committed to construction.
Helps if you know your architectural history.


----------



## Galro

Brizer said:


> Sorry, but they are Art Deco. As I pointed out just a post or two back, Art Deco was eclectic but managed, largely, to integrate various past styles into a new style.


They same did every other style that integrated past style elements into modern buildings. Just like neo-gothic. Or are you saying that every building that borrowed style elements from the past is Art Deco? 




Brizer said:


> It's not odd at all that every old skyscraper is Art Deco because the skyscraper was not developed until the late C.19th. - see Chicago School - and most of the first crop of skyscrapers wasn't built until the early C.20th. especially in the boom years of the 1920s when the Art Deco style was dominant in Europe, US & other Western countries with a few examples in Asia and Africa. The 1929 Wall Street Crash didn't suddenly stop construction and some continued to be built into the early 1930s, e.g., Chrysler & Empire State, as they were already committed to construction.
> Helps if you know your architectural history.


But the thing is: Not every old skyscraper is in Art Deco. The Chicago school buildings are example of old skyscraper that aren't built in Art Deco. Just like the three I posted aren't built in Art Deco either.

Perhaps you should read through what Art Deco actually is? http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Art_Deco


----------



## Brizer

1. No. Read the text. That is quite a leap of reasoning from what I wrote to how you interpreted it.

2. Read some architectural history before forming opinion and put your ego aside when someone gives you some information that doesn't agree with what you think. Learn from it. 

Galro, I am a history of art and architecture professional so maybe it's just possible that I have a fair idea of what I'm writing about & my intention is to give you better information as your assumptions are not correct. As useful as Wikipedia can be, it is not always the best source of information and I'm afraid my reading & learning is quite a lot more extensive and intensive than Wikipedia provides.


----------



## Galro

Brizer said:


> 1. No. Read the text. That is quite a leap of reasoning from what I wrote to how you interpreted it.
> 
> 2. Read some architectural history before forming opinion and put your ego aside when someone gives you some information that doesn't agree with what you think. Learn from it.
> 
> Galro, I am a history of art and architecture professional so maybe it's just possible that I have a fair idea of what I'm writing about & my intention is to give you better information as your assumptions are not correct. As useful as Wikipedia can be, it is not always the best source of information and I'm afraid my reading & learning is quite a lot more extensive and intensive than Wikipedia provides.


Then please say why those neo-gothic buildings are Art Deco rather than just say "They are Art Deco and you're wrong". Could you please provide link to your extensive readings?

Perhaps you should write into these sites too given that they call the Tribune building (one of the three buildings above) neo-gothic:
http://www.bluffton.edu/~sullivanm/hood/hood.html
http://www.jitterbuzz.com/trib_tower.html
http://eng.archinform.net/projekte/4532.htm

And just btw: Art Deco wasn't dominant in the 1920s in Europe.


----------



## House3780

10 Light Street, Baltimore, MD

1929; 507ft.


Bank of America Building - Baltimore MD 7627 by avi8tor4fn, on Flickr


Baltimore Trust Building (aka Bank of America Bldg) - 10 Light Street, Baltimore, Maryland by Anomalous_A, on Flickr


----------



## Abinash89

Marine drive Mumbai,2nd longest stretch of art deco buildings in the world after Miami.
































an old pic


----------



## Brizer

Galro: you are just going to have to do some reading but start by reading what I actually wrote above considering terms such as 'eclectic'. 

Quote: _"Art Deco was eclectic but managed, largely, to integrate various past styles into a new style." _

I also mentioned that Gothic was one of these past styles integrated into the Art Deco palette. The Tribune belongs to the Art Deco style but features Gothic details: look at the date.

You can find your own links and look up some books as well. I'm not going to provide links to the many & various books, sites, essays, treatises, etc., on architecture that I studied/read/written about at uni and since during my professional career. 

You should do some work to clarify and gain a better understanding instead of expecting me to do it for you. The onus is on you as it is for your benefit. 

I've given you quite enough points as starters that you could follow through to increase your knowledge, but, judging from your responses, I suggest you improve your reading skills so you take in the full import of what is written.

Again: Art Deco was the dominant style in Europe in the 1920s, though the first examples of Early Modernism were appearing & are given great emphasis in many texts especially those that barely mention, dismiss or do not mention Art Deco, but it was not Early Modernism that dominated architectural design during that time.

Modernism didn't become dominant until after WWII, ie, after 1945 when it spread to the US taken there by Europeans fleeing or choosing to leave the threat of a Nazi dominated Europe, and it quickly became international, and that post war period is sometimes referred to as International Modernism.

Happy reading.


----------



## Galro

Brizer said:


> Galro: you are just going to have to do some reading but start by reading what I actually wrote above considering terms such as 'eclectic'.
> 
> Quote: _"Art Deco was eclectic but managed, largely, to integrate various past styles into a new style." _
> 
> I also mentioned that Gothic was one of these past styles integrated into the Art Deco palette. The Tribune belongs to the Art Deco style but features Gothic details: look at the date.
> 
> You can find your own links and look up some books as well. I'm not going to provide links to the many & various books, sites, essays, treatises, etc., on architecture that I studied/read/written about at uni and since during my professional career.
> 
> You should do some work to clarify and gain a better understanding instead of expecting me to do it for you. The onus is on you as it is for your benefit.
> 
> I've given you quite enough points as starters that you could follow through to increase your knowledge, but, judging from your responses, I suggest you improve your reading skills so you take in the full import of what is written.


So cut the story short: You are saying that I'm wrong, you're right and do not bother do back up your opinion despite I providing sources for my claim. 
And you will not provide an answer to what you have extensively read yourself upon? 
How very professional. :|

So basically you are saying that your opinion is by default right and the links I provided are wrong? And yet you to have the cheek to say that "I should lay to side my ego". 



Brizer said:


> Again: Art Deco was the dominant style in Europe in the 1920s, though the first examples of Early Modernism were appearing & are given great emphasis in many texts especially those that barely mention, dismiss or do not mention Art Deco, but it was not Early Modernism that dominated architectural design during that time.
> 
> Modernism didn't become dominant until after WWII, ie, after 1945 when it spread to the US taken there by Europeans fleeing or choosing to leave the threat of a Nazi dominated Europe, and it quickly became international, and that post war period is sometimes referred to as International Modernism.
> 
> Happy reading.


Not it wasn't. Early modernism (and some local variants of it) was dominant in Norther Europe. In Scandinavia for example there is hardly a singly Art Deco building while there are hundreds after hundreds of early modernism buildings (called functionalism here). The only European city with somewhat large amounts of Art Deco structures that I'm aware of is London, but it was elsewhere a minor style that didn't have any large impact on the continent.


----------



## WeimieLvr

Galro said:


> So cut the story short: You are saying that I'm wrong, you're right and do not bother do back up your opinion despite I providing sources for my claim.
> And you will not provide an answer to what you have extensively read yourself upon?
> How very professional. :|
> 
> So basically you are saying that your opinion is by default right and the links I provided are wrong? And yet you to have the cheek to say that "I should lay to side my ego".
> 
> 
> 
> Not it wasn't. Early modernism (and some local variants of it) was dominant in Norther Europe. In Scandinavia for example there is hardly a singly Art Deco building while there are hundreds after hundreds of early modernism buildings (called functionalism here). The only European city with somewhat large amounts of Art Deco structures that I'm aware of is London, but it was elsewhere a minor style that didn't have any large impact on the continent.


Wow dude, let it go. He's right.

Atlanta City Hall (referenced in your post #267) is definitely art deco with some neo-gothic/art moderne features...and fits nicely into Brizer's explanation that art deco is an eclectic style made up of past styles. http://www.emporis.com/building/atlantacityhall-atlanta-ga-usa


----------



## Brizer

Galro: have a good life, mate.


----------



## Paper Ninja

Brizer said:


> Paper Ninja: that is a Good One! Suggest you give basic details with pics such as architect and date if known,


That info is in the link to the 2nd pic I posted.
http://decoarchitecture.tumblr.com/post/18579977223/john-w-mccormack-u-s-post-office-and-courthouse



> About the Building
> 
> Built in 1932-1934, the building (formerly the McCormack U.S. Post Office and Courthouse) is at Post Office Square and is mostly glad in granite. It was entered in the National Register in 1987. See more photos and info on the Boston Art Deco Society’s web site. View it via Google Street View.
> 
> From LoC:
> 
> Built in 1931-1933. Architect: Cram & Ferguson. Building consists of three towers rising above a five story base. It is 16 stories tall. The exterior is an excellent example of Art Deco institutional design.


----------



## Paper Ninja

*Irving Trust Company (1931), 1 Wall Street, New York, New York*









http://www.nyc-architecture.com/LM/LM051-BANKOFNEWYORK.htm









http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1_Wall_Street









http://www.dreich.info/facade/street/wall%20street/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sminor/4679218490/


----------



## Paper Ninja

*Dominion Public Building, London Ontario*









http://www.metroperspectives.com/p284253252/h1CB3A531#h1cb3a531









http://circa1962.blogspot.com/2010/07/dominion-public-building-london-ontario.html


----------



## Brizer

Oh, Wow! Thanks for those: such classic examples of Art Deco. Love the way the architects & designers then made doorways and foyers 'special events'. Also, when they took motifs and details from a past style, they reworked them into something new and harmoniously particular to their own time.


----------



## desertpunk

*The Atlantic Building, Philadelphia*

Unassuming 1920s office building on the outside:









Art Deco party Inside!








http://phillyshark.blogspot.com/2012/07/atlantic-building-has-residential-future.html









http://phillyshark.blogspot.com/2012/07/atlantic-building-has-residential-future.html


Atlantic Building - art deco murals by PlanPhilly | EyesOnTheStreet, on Flickr


Philadelphia Downtown 2007 08 Atlantic Building_1 by Photos in the Sunset, on Flickr


----------



## WeimieLvr

Asheville City Hall









Hall House, Charlotte








http://www.flickr.com/photos/sminor/3418748939/sizes/z/in/photostream/


----------



## Gistok

Brizer said:


> 1. No. Read the text. That is quite a leap of reasoning from what I wrote to how you interpreted it.
> 
> 2. Read some architectural history before forming opinion and put your ego aside when someone gives you some information that doesn't agree with what you think. Learn from it.
> 
> Galro, I am a history of art and architecture professional so maybe it's just possible that I have a fair idea of what I'm writing about & my intention is to give you better information as your assumptions are not correct. As useful as Wikipedia can be, it is not always the best source of information and I'm afraid my reading & learning is quite a lot more extensive and intensive than Wikipedia provides.


Your credentials aside... every architecture book that I have read (about 100 or so) mentions that the FIRST true Art Deco building in the USA is New York's Barclay-Vessey Building (1923-26)... which means that the 1922 Tribune Tower design would have to predate that building by 1 year. And yet every online source mentions the Barclay-Vessey as FIRST.

How do you reconcile your knowledge of Art Deco with all the online (non-Wiki) sources that say otherwise?

And most Art Deco Buildings were built after the 1925 Paris Exhibition known as the "Exposition des Art Decoratifs", which got the ball rolling for the use of Art Deco for more than just architecture.

And if you Google "Tribune Tower"... nowhere does it mention it as Art Deco... but only as "Neo-Gothic.  How do you reconcile that as well?

Based on your rather loose definition of "Art Deco" as also incorporating older styles... that would mean that the 1913 Woolworth Building in NYC would be Art Deco as well... and everyone knows that's not the case...


----------



## desertpunk

^^

Both the Tribune and Woolworth towers are Gothic Revival (something that deserves a thread here!).


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I like Gothic Revival better than ordinary art-deco.


----------



## Uaarkson

There is not nearly enough 70 Pine in this thread. I will fix that when I get home.


----------



## desertpunk

Two shots of the General Electric Building, a classic merger of Art Deco and Gothic Revival themes:


IMG_732555 by syscosteve, on Flickr


IMG_7325 by syscosteve, on Flickr


----------



## gdlrar

desertpunk said:


> Two shots of the General Electric Building, a classic merger of Art Deco and Gothic Revival themes:
> 
> 
> IMG_732555 by syscosteve, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_7325 by syscosteve, on Flickr



Wow!! what an impressive buiding !!


----------



## Highcliff

^^^^
very spiked....
how about?
são paulo city hall








http://diariodocongresso.com.br/novo/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/prefeitura-sp.jpg


----------



## desertpunk

*20 Exchange Place NYC: Art Deco meets Gothic Revival*


20 Exchange Place 5 by Kurt Strahm, on Flickr


20 Exchange Place 3 by Kurt Strahm, on Flickr


20 Exchange Place 6 by Kurt Strahm, on Flickr


20 Exchange Place 1 by Kurt Strahm, on Flickr


20 Exchange Place 4 by Kurt Strahm, on Flickr


----------



## Uaarkson

_*~ FISHER BUILDING - DETROIT, MI - USA ~*_









steveburt1947









gehad83









Dig Downtown Detroit









frigante









People for Cherry









gehad83









Dig Downtown Detroit


----------



## roshdyhu

*Would this building be considered art deco??*


----------



## dexter2

Two examples from Poland:


Łódź












Wrocław


----------



## TimothyR

This is a wonderful thread.

*Of courses, the Chrysler Building is the masterpiece of Art Deco at its peak.*

But I also like Rockefeller Center very much - especially when it is seen and appreciated as a whole. All of it is Art Deco and was designed to be seen and enjoyed together:











http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/1/11/Rockefeller_Center_%282006%29.JPG/800px-Rockefeller_Center_%282006%29.JPG


These are two of my favorite bas reliefs on 5th Avenue, from the photos of http://www.flickr.com/photos/vpickering/










http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6225/6297483602_cd72e38e06_b.jpg











http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6230/6296952203_d06dfcffb1_b.jpg


----------



## cameronpaul

Gistok said:


> Your credentials aside... every architecture book that I have read (about 100 or so) mentions that the FIRST true Art Deco building in the USA is New York's Barclay-Vessey Building (1923-26)... which means that the 1922 Tribune Tower design would have to predate that building by 1 year. And yet every online source mentions the Barclay-Vessey as FIRST.
> 
> How do you reconcile your knowledge of Art Deco with all the online (non-Wiki) sources that say otherwise?
> 
> And most Art Deco Buildings were built after the 1925 Paris Exhibition known as the "Exposition des Art Decoratifs", which got the ball rolling for the use of Art Deco for more than just architecture.
> 
> And if you Google "Tribune Tower"... nowhere does it mention it as Art Deco... but only as "Neo-Gothic. How do you reconcile that as well?
> 
> Based on your rather loose definition of "Art Deco" as also incorporating older styles... that would mean that the 1913 Woolworth Building in NYC would be Art Deco as well... and everyone knows that's not the case...


You are absolutely right. The Paris "Exposition des Art Decoratifs" of 1925 signalled the beginning of what we now call art-deco. It was a celebration of the "new" style inaugurated after the lst World War though it didn't really come on stream until the early 20s. The pre WW1 skyscraper buildings such as Woolworth, Flatiron and the lamented Singer of New York are not art deco as they pre date this style by some years.


----------



## Paper Ninja

I wanna live in a blue art deco building. Just not this particular one.

























http://mobylosangelesarchitecture.com/


----------



## ibense

It looks like a hospital to me


----------



## ThatOneGuy

That one is incredibly ugly.


----------



## jaisa

*nice..*

The online e cigarette has revolutionized recreational smoking in the world. When you buy electronic cigarette, you are one the millions of people who have enjoyed the advantages of this product over the extremely harmful tobacco cigarette. The electronic cigarette is also known for its alternative names E-Cigarette or E-Cigs. Whatever the name is, the electronic cigarette has enjoyed popularity because of the benefits it offers to “smokers”.
Among the many benefits you will get when you buy electronic cigarette is that it doesn’t contain the carcinogens that are usually present in the tobacco cigarettes. Toxicological tests done on electronic cigarettes show that they are a lot safer means of giving you your regular nicotine fix without exposing yourself to health risks. Furthermore, when you buy electronic cigarette, you are just like buying a tobacco cigarette because the looks and appearance of both cigarettes are very similar.


----------



## opcn

tim1807 said:


> It is good that the metropolitan life north tower is never build, because it would ruined the skyline of New York.


Wow, what a ridiculous thing to say.


----------



## INFERNAL ELF

i Think The Tower in Dubai is worthy of being called a very good Art deco revival or modernism.

it has classic and artful lines and i isent a cheap copy of proper art deco neither. its original and art deco.


----------



## Benonie

^^ Maybe, but the Al Kazim Towers are just ordinairy twin copies of Chrysler building:


----------



## cameronpaul

Uaarkson said:


> Fairmont Royal York is not Art Deco, sorry to say. It is châteauesque.


You are so right! There is a tendency these days to label almost any building designed in the 1920's and 1930's as Art Deco which is absurd. Art Deco was a new style of architecture, sometimes i'ts true, using elements from the past, but in a more "modernist" way. NYC's Chrysler & Empire State are true Art Deco Skyscrapers in the way that Toronto's Royal York Hotel or Chicago's Tribune Tower are not.


----------



## cameronpaul

Langur said:


> I can't believe no one has posted the wonderful GE Building thus far. Imo it's rivalled only by the Chrysler and Empire State buildings as the finest art deco skyscraper in the world.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: Wikipedia
> 
> New York has no rivals when it comes to art deco.


I agree, I have always loved the RCA building (now GE), it's pure art deco and the lobby is stunning using the finest materials which was a hallmark of the style and so different to many of today's "economy" looking interiors. The USA has probably the finest examples of art deco, certainly when it comes to skyscrapers anyway, and though it might be a bit down at heel at the moment, Detroit is certainly a rival to NYC, it has some of the finest.


----------



## Spookvlieger

Not a skyscraper but the a giant art deco church in Brussels, Belgium
*Basilica of the sacred heart* (1905)
The dome is 89 meters high.


















http://www.globalview.be/pictures/big/A_24303.jpg









http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1015/4726540103_116af0a7a0_b.jpg









http://alexandrerosa.free.fr/gal/Vo...lique_Koekelberg_Bruxelles_Sacre_Coeur049.jpg

someone did a basejump in it last year...so big is the space inside:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7WUctP7Rr2U


----------



## visuo

Budapest Art Deco – Sightseeing

http://www.budapestartdeco.hu/

https://www.facebook.com/BudapestArtDeco


----------



## deadhead262

Isn't Art deco just the best?


----------



## ChanoCallejero7

Thanks for the thread ! Lot of good pics !


----------



## alpha ads

It’s an Amazing!


Bus Stand Advertising


----------



## Jackanory05

THREE of New Yorks most amazing art deco skyscrapers have no appeared yet! 
First, the American Radiator Building: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilnycilnyc/3664960505/

Second, the Woolworth Building, the grandfather of New York skyscrapers: http://www.flickr.com/photos/emilio_guerra/4289700424/

And finally, and my favourite, 40 Wall Street: http://www.flickr.com/photos/emilio_guerra/4288930197/

I do not own any of those photos.


----------



## L.A.F.2.

^^ Love them all. :cheers:


----------



## LadyAmanita

INFERNAL ELF said:


> i Think The Tower in Dubai is worthy of being called a very good Art deco revival or modernism.
> 
> it has classic and artful lines and i isent a cheap copy of proper art deco neither. its original and art deco.


This, so much. The Tower is something original, with a modern take on art deco, and it doesn't look cheap. Somebody posted one here that's a really bad Chrysler knock-off, and I don't mean the twins. (It had a green top). Now THAT's tacky as hell.


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Jackanory05 said:


> THREE of New Yorks most amazing art deco skyscrapers have no appeared yet!
> First, the American Radiator Building: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ilnycilnyc/3664960505/
> 
> Second, the Woolworth Building, the grandfather of New York skyscrapers: http://www.flickr.com/photos/emilio_guerra/4289700424/
> 
> And finally, and my favourite, 40 Wall Street: http://www.flickr.com/photos/emilio_guerra/4288930197/
> 
> I do not own any of those photos.


Woolworth is Gothic, not art deco.


----------



## Uaarkson

_*~ PENOBSCOT BUILDING - DETROIT, MI - USA ~*_

This building predates the Empire State Building by 3 years, and may have been a key influence.









mgsmith








taestell








dorn-gallatin
yagerlener

















southen


----------



## Skopje/Скопје

it has a swastika on the facade ornaments :lol:

but on the second picture looks very powerfull


----------



## Uaarkson

Skopje/Скопје;103589971 said:


> it has a swastika on the facade ornaments :lol:
> 
> but on the second picture looks very powerfull


Yep, and keep in mind this was well before the Nazi association with swastikas.


----------



## eyrie

these are buildings being built today what do you think


----------



## eyrie

^^ It's the meridian lds temple in Idaho


----------



## eyrie




----------



## EMArg

*"El Comercio" Building* in the city of La Plata, Argentina:


----------



## EMArg

^^


Taken from this video:


----------



## EMArg

Art Decó buildings in Rosario, Argentina:


----------



## EMArg

^^


Taken from the vid of Rosario:


----------



## Manitopiaaa

Some from my hometown of Tulsa, Oklahoma, which has one of the largest concentrations of Art Deco in the US:


----------



## Blackhavvk

Blackhavvk said:


> Neo art-deco style skyscaraper proposed in Ekaterinburg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think about that?


This project is delayed, but we do not get frustrated. It will be built later. But now in the same city construction began another similar project. It is lower, but also very interesting.


----------



## Hudson11

349330793.jpg by 10_2 original, on Flickr


----------



## bodegavendetta

^^ 32 Sixth Avenue in NYC, aka the old AT&T Building. A total classic. A link to its Wikipedia page if anyone's interested: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/32_Avenue_of_the_Americas


----------



## Architecture lover

Timeless beauty, I love the edges. I'm interested about the interior, its Wikipedia article suggest that the ceiling in the lobby is decorated with mosaic.
Edit: I've googled the lobby to see photos. Authentic stuff, it gives you the feeling of how modern these buildings aspired to be.


----------



## devondale

There's one fairly tall (130m) building located at the Bund in Shanghai.

It is called Guangming Building and features a very nice Art Deco roof, similar to the Chrysler Building.
http://www.vnras.vn/*diễn đàn seo time* cung cấp *morphin* và alpha choay flavonoid là gì và *phenobarbital*

rotunda 
https://nhathuoclongtam.vn/san-pham/hepbest/
pentoxipharm 
ezinol


----------



## Marsupalami

*Epic Art Deco in South Africa *

Johannesburg
Rapture by Pieterjan Grobler, on Flickr
Ansteys Tower, Johannesburg in 3D, 1953 by Rob Ketcherside, on Flickr

Durban

South Africa Art Deco by Sandra Cohen-Rose and Colin Rose, on Flickr
South Africa Art Deco by Sandra Cohen-Rose and Colin Rose, on Flickr
Surrey Court by Gareth Shapiro, on Flickr

Cape Town

Predio art deco em Cape Town by Monica Kaneko, on Flickr
South Africa Art Deco by Sandra Cohen-Rose and Colin Rose, on Flickr
Art Deco by William (Bill) McClung, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11

the king


the empire state building by Ahmad Azaharuddin Omar, on Flickr


----------



## PoLy_MX

Blackhavvk said:


>


это будет недалеко от кинотеатра космос??


----------



## urbanlover

One of the best Art Deco skyscrapers in the world Detroit's *Fisher Building*






























































Credit:https://twitter.com/FisherBldgDET


----------



## Eric Offereins

Almost like a cathedral inside.


----------



## Architecture lover

Very good looking building, I love all of the geometric details and industrial vibe above the entrance.


----------



## thyagorob

Art Deco in *Goiânia, Brazil*









_Goiânia Theater
_









_Zoroastro Artiaga Museum_









_Clock Tower_

Credit: http://portalarquitetonico.com.br/goiania-art-deco/

Goiânia has the 2nd largest art deco collection in the world


----------



## Eric Offereins

Not sure if this one has been posted already: Boerentoren in Antwerp:










https://www.flickr.com/photos/erfgoed/2828527702


----------



## BrickellResidence

*Mexico city's First +200mts Art Deco skyscraper begins construction*

IMAG3790 by HateNBeers, on Flickr


----------



## Manitopiaaa

^^ That doesn't really look anything like Art Deco to me. It looks like International Style with some very small bits of Deco influence.


----------



## A Chicagoan

*20 Exchange Place*, New York:

20 Exchange Place, 1931 by Alejandro, on Flickr

^^ In the center.


----------



## bumbledah.

*Sterick Building: Memphis, Tenn.*


----------



## roballan

Beautiful cladding, but what is it with that (glass?) mansard-like rooftop? :hmm:


----------



## bumbledah.

*ALDRED BUILDING : MONTREAL , QUEBEC ( 1931 ) [ 97 m ]*


Untitled by photohp, on Flickr


Aldred Building by Hovig Boghossian, on Flickr


Édifice Aldred by John B., on Flickr


Aldred Building by *Ben*, on Flickr


Aldred Building, Montreal / Edificio Aldred, Montreal by Paco, on Flickr


170917 Ville de Montréal - Vieux Montréal -5786 by Serge Léonard, on Flickr


Montréal, 17 avril 2012. Édifice Aldred, depuis rue Saint-Urbain. by Philippe Du Berger, on Flickr


Smoked Aldred Building by Domenico Monti, on Flickr


----------



## pouzet

Take a look at my website
http://www.passion-gratte-ciel.com/STYLEARTDECO.htm


----------



## JohnFlint1985

I look at all these buildings and have to say that no one since those time built anything better in terms of skyscraper


----------



## EMArg

The iconic City Hotel in Buenos Aires:


----------



## micrip

10 Light St., Baltimore. When built around 1929, it was called the Baltimore Trust, and was the tallest building on the East Coast south of NYC, except for the clock tower on Philly's city hall.


----------

